# waterproofing a fishfinder for kayak use



## WJHamel

Has anyone done any mods to a fish finder to make it more waterproof for kayak use? I've gone through three units this year, as a result of getting flipped in the surf. While i'm using better procedures (not attaching the head unit until i'm out on the water and detaching it before coming in, keeping it in a dry bag, etc), just wondering if anyone has seen any tricks to sealing the head unit up properly to protect it better. What worries is me is detaching and attaching it when on the water and dropping it in during that event.


----------



## BlackJeep

Mine's been rolled twice in the surf and still works fine. Should be waterproof out of the box. I have something rattling around inside but it works fine. I rinse mine after each trip and keep the connector pins lubed with a dielectric grease.


----------



## WJHamel

*Fishfinder*

What brand do you have? The dude at BPS in Destin that sold this new one to me said that ANY of the brands they sell, if the headunit gets submerged, they are toast, including the big bright high def flat screen badboys.


----------



## BlackJeep

I have an Eagle Cuda S/Map 350. Was $170 new. I've found that the BPS guys don't always know. At least when we're talking about kayak fishing related concerns most don't have a lot of knowledge with regards to our gear and how kayak fishing differs from boat fishing.


----------



## PAWGhunter

What he said ^^^^^


----------



## WJHamel

The two others that i've burned out were humminbirds. Won't buy those again. The new one is a garmin and i love it.


----------



## bbarton13

you could contact the company http://www.liquipel.com/ they put a coating on the parts in the inside of phones that makes the waterproof. might be pricey. or just take you fishfinder off and put away when going threw surf.


----------



## BlackJeep

Eagle is made my Lowrance. I've seen a few bad reviews on Lowrance products but haven't had any serious issues with my Eagle unit. A few Eagle and Lowrance users I know talk about switching to Humminbird. Humminbird users I know seem satisfied with their equipment, but I haven't heard of them rolling their yaks either.


----------



## swampthang

*Fishfinder warranty*

I have been looking at some fishfinder/gps combo units and noticed that many offer extended warranties. I spoke with the west marine in pensacola and they said their extended warranty will cover anything other than it being lost or stolen. He said it would cover water or a cracked screen. Has anyone had any dealings with westmarine and their extended warranty or fishfinders? 

The language on the west marine's warranty website does not cover liquid intrusion unless.... "LIQUID INTRUSION UNLESS THE ORIGINAL WRITTEN MANUFACTURER’S WARRANTY EXPLICITLY WARRANTS THE COVERED PRODUCT TO BE “SUBMERSIBLE” AND/OR “WATERPROOF....


Most of these warranties are like $50 for two or three years. Has anyone had any dealings with westmarine and their extended warranty or fishfinders? I generally don't buy extended warranties but thought I would see if anyone had anything else to say if these things are worth it.


----------



## 16983

Have you tried putting it in the freezer for a week. Thats supposed to get ALL the moisture out if the inside, if anything will.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

hummingbird 160 base model here, rolled a few times and still working strong as long as i have good batteries.


----------



## BigRed38

Hate to bring up an old forum, but found these while searching. They are out of NZ so not sure of what the cost of shipping to us would be. Small investment for a very expensive piece of equipment.

http://kayakadventures.co.nz/covers.php?avad=47015_e627bf8f


----------



## 16983

*West MArine extended warranty*



swampthang said:


> I have been looking at some fishfinder/gps combo units and noticed that many offer extended warranties. I spoke with the west marine in pensacola and they said their extended warranty will cover anything other than it being lost or stolen. He said it would cover water or a cracked screen. Has anyone had any dealings with westmarine and their extended warranty or fishfinders?
> 
> The language on the west marine's warranty website does not cover liquid intrusion unless.... "LIQUID INTRUSION UNLESS THE ORIGINAL WRITTEN MANUFACTURER’S WARRANTY EXPLICITLY WARRANTS THE COVERED PRODUCT TO BE “SUBMERSIBLE” AND/OR “WATERPROOF....
> 
> 
> Most of these warranties are like $50 for two or three years. Has anyone had any dealings with westmarine and their extended warranty or fishfinders? I generally don't buy extended warranties but thought I would see if anyone had anything else to say if these things are worth it.


 
I got the extended warranty for my first Mark 4. It crapped out after a year for some reason, not submurged. They replaced it no questions asked, they just wanted the head and tracsducer back. I was satisfied. West Marine will also price match, find the best internet price, print it out and take that in and they will match the price.


----------



## Jason

Mac1109 said:


> Have you tried putting it in the freezer for a week. Thats supposed to get ALL the moisture out if the inside, if anything will.


Huh???:blink:


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee

Mac1109 said:


> I got the extended warranty for my first Mark 4. It crapped out after a year for some reason, not submurged. They replaced it no questions asked, they just wanted the head and tracsducer back. I was satisfied. West Marine will also price match, find the best internet price, print it out and take that in and they will match the price.


I know rice will take out the moisture, first time I've heard of the freezer. Seems like freezing it would cause more problems.


----------



## Ivarie

Get an Elite 4 in color and GPS and don't worry about it. At least, that's what I suggest as I've had zero issues with my Elite 4 and the same goes for my brother.


----------



## bbarton13

If the elite 4 gets dunked it will crap out. Everyone i know has had to get there's replaced. I even had mine replaced twice.


----------

